# What is the model year cut off for Lyft? 2001?



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

What is the model year cut off for Lyft? 2001?

Thanks.

Luxi
Providence


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

2000


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Personally I think they are making a mistake with this. They should raise the cut-off year to at least within the past decade.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

People keep cars for more than ten years?
Other than my first car when I was in high school, I've never owned a car more than 5 years old. Probably has to do with the fact that I drive a lot... even before starting with Uber, I averaged over 30k miles a year.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

People buy cars that are _less_ than ten years old? What a waste of $$ 

The only car I've had that was less than 5 ('04 Grand Marquis bought in 2008) was affordable because it had high miles. I replaced it with an '03 in 2012 after it was struck by lightning.

I wish I could use my '94 Caprice wagon for ride sharing. It's always a hit with the younger set; everyone wants to face backwards


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh fond childhood memories of sitting in the trunk in some bucket seats in an old school wagon. We would string things out the back window - fishing the road.


----------

